# IRT Practitioner Jose "Kombat" Prieto Back In The Cage For A Title Fight!!!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 19, 2014)

One of our IRT brothers and Spyder Submission Team member Jose "Kombat" Prieto is stepping back in the cage for a title fight on September 27th in Midland, Michigan.
Read all about it at our blog:  The Instinctive Edge


----------



## drop bear (Aug 19, 2014)

Chookas. 

I hope he brings home a belt.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks drop bear we are really excited for Jose.  He has been an amature mma champion in Michigan before at another weight class.  This is an opportunity 
for him to get back a belt and then move to that next level and go pro!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah I was wondering about that. Almost all fighters in Australia are technically pro fighters. We just don't have an ammy league here.

What is the jump between ammy and pro over there?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2014)

*It really depends on which state you are in*.  In Michigan it is a pretty hard jump up as there are a lot less pro opportunities for a pay day.  California, Las Vegas it is a little easier to get noticed and make that leap.  One fighter who started out with me and lives in Michigan just turned pro several months back.  

Still as we both know being a professional fighter is hard as every organization obviously pays differently and the big league is definitely the UFC.  Making it there well that is really hard for anyone!  You need the skill but you also need someone from the UFC to notice you and decide your the fighter that they want.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2014)

I would add that a lot of amature fighters in the States put there health and well being on the line with no compensation at all.
The Promoters of these events and the event venues make a lot of money off of them while they chase the dream to be in the UFC!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 20, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I would add that a lot of amature fighters in the States put there health and well being on the line with no compensation at all.
> The Promoters of these events and the event venues make a lot of money off of them while they chase the dream to be in the UFC!



Yeah that is a fair point.

We have some Asian leagues here that can pay as well as the UFC. Which apparently has some pretty strict contract rules.
Legend fc is supposed to be pretty good.
Legend Fighting Championship > Fighters

My coach keeps trying out for the Aussie ultimate fighter. He hasn't had enough fights last time. 

Do your guys get travel and accommodation?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2014)

Typically amatures that I know get nothing except possible a very small percentage of the tickets that they are given to sell.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2014)

I would imagine that many of the bigger mma leagues pay almost as well as what a lot of the lower and even middle level fighters make.
Hard to imagine them making on the level what Jones, Silva, etc. were or are making but your probably more in the know than I.

I watched the Australian/Canadian tough house.  Great show, good fights!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 20, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Typically amatures that I know get nothing except possible a very small percentage of the tickets that they are given to sell.



That's pretty lame.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 20, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I would imagine that many of the bigger mma leagues pay almost as well as what a lot of the lower and even middle level fighters make.
> Hard to imagine them making on the level what Jones, Silva, etc. were or are making but your probably more in the know than I.
> 
> I watched the Australian/Canadian tough house.  Great show, good fights!



I had a discussion with a guy who knows about UFC contracts and it is really interesting what the do. Part of it will depend on how you draw. There have been cases where a loosing fighter earns more than a winning one.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 20, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I would add that a lot of amature fighters in the States put there health and well being on the line with no compensation at all.
> The Promoters of these events and the event venues make a lot of money off of them while they chase the dream to be in the UFC!



This is very true...  I've seen promoters roll in tons of money on events, and the fighters are, at best, getting a couple hundred dollars as a prize purse -- if anything at all.  And they're fighting "for real", not some sort of amateur rules with head gear or early stoppages.  Full on MMA fighting... lining a promoter's pocket on the fighter's blood and sweat.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 20, 2014)

drop bear said:


> I had a discussion with a guy who knows about UFC contracts and it is really interesting what the do. Part of it will depend on how you draw. There have been cases where a loosing fighter earns more than a winning one.



Not at all uncommon in professional fighting.  A common contract structure has a baseline, whether as a percent of the take, or flat money, which is set by how big a draw the fighter is.  Then any prize purse is added in...  So a big draw can easily start out well above a challenger with less drawing power, maybe even enough that the low guy won't top him even if he takes the prize.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 1, 2014)

One of our guys won over the weekend. Shameless plug.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AMa53FJrMZo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 1, 2014)

drop bear said:


> One of our guys won over the weekend. Shameless plug.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AMa53FJrMZo&feature=youtu.be




Very nice!!!


----------

